
Civilizer – personal wiki or note-taking app - civilizer_pkm
https://github.com/suewonjp/civilizer
======
civilizer_pkm
This is my open source project and it's for personal knowledge management or
personal wiki; I've been using it myself for quite a long time, and it's
stable... I think :-) It's a good tool to organize your knowledge or todo list
or idea or anything

( I admit that this is a little bit promotional stuff, but it's not commercial
purpose at all; )

